# "The chaser" pose as Canadians, attempt to smuggle Osama into APEC



## Trooper Hale (6 Sep 2007)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070906.wfakemotorcade0906/BNStory/International/?cid=al_gam_nletter_newsUp
'Osama bin Laden' motorcade with Canadian flags clears APEC checkpoints
Associated Press

September 6, 2007 at 6:10 AM EDT

SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA — Members of an Australian TV comedy show, one dressed as Osama bin Laden, drove through two security checkpoints Thursday before being stopped near the Sydney hotel where U.S. President George W. Bush is staying.

The stunt embarrassed Sydney police who have imposed the tightest security measures in city history for a summit of leaders from Pacific Rim countries, including Mr. Bush and Prime Minister Stephen Harper, who arrived Thursday.

Police arrested 11 cast and crew from the TV program, The Chaser's War on Everything, and impounded three vehicles, the Australian Broadcasting Corp., which airs the show, said on its website.

Cast members put together a sham motorcade, hiring two motorcycles and three large cars on which they put Canadian flags. Police waved the motorcade through two checkpoints before pulling it over near the Intercontinental Hotel where Mr. Bush is staying.


Enlarge Image 
Comedian Chas Licciardello, dressed as al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden, is arrested by police outside U.S President George W. Bush's hotel during the Asia-Pacific Economic Co-operation group forum in Sydney on Thursday. (Network Seven/Reuters)

A motorcade carrying cast members from an Australian TV show, including one dressed as Osama Bin Laden, nearly got to the APEC summit

Cast member Chas Licciardello got out of the car dressed in a white tunic and cap and wearing a long fake Osama bin Laden-style beard.

“No particular reason we chose Canada,” cast member Chris Taylor was quoted as saying on The Sydney Morning Herald's web-site. “We just thought they'd be a country who the cops wouldn't scrutinize too closely, and who feasibly would only have three cars in their motorcade — as opposed to the 20 or so gas guzzlers that Bush has brought with him.”

Mr. Bush is a frequent target of The Chaser,”as are Australian politicians. Foreign Minister Alexander Downer said the stunt proved security was working.

“Whatever you think of the humour of The Chaser, the honest truth is they were clearly not going to harm anybody in a physical way,” Mr. Downer said. “They presumably were, as is the nature of their show, aiming to humiliate a lot of well-known people.”


----------



## TN2IC (6 Sep 2007)

Gave me a good chuckle...


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Sep 2007)

These left wing ABC idiots are lucky they were not SHOT! Our police are embarrassed.

Ha!

Wes


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Sep 2007)

I saw the video...the police did not look amused as they arrested the crew...I'm guessing the charges may not get dropped?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (6 Sep 2007)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I saw the video...the police did not look amused as they arrested the crew...I'm guessing the charges may not get dropped?




Wow....incredible. I'm not a big fan of this type of humour nor am I a fan of Rick Mercer's "Talking with Americans." Don't get me wrong I like RM and most of the stuff he does but I think that is just blatant anti-Americanism of the worst kind...as is the stunt pulled by ABC. you could do the same thing in the streets of Canada and get just as stunned replies as you do in the US. Most Canadian university students gave some pretty stunned answers about the Canadian political system during the last federal election here in Halifax when they were asked....most of them don't bother to educate themselves on the issues or the process.

Back to this incident, I'm not sure why charges should be dropped....they broke the law (by being in a restricted area) and misrepresented their entourage as Canadian diplomats...isn't that fraud?


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Sep 2007)

Apparently the charges will NOT be dropped, but knowing teh limp wristed legal system, they just might be, or watered down, but as of now the Police are seeking their balls as bookends, ha!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## cobbler (7 Sep 2007)

The worst part is that because its a public TV network, my tax dollars pay these guys and fund this kind of ****.

Hope they do some time, this isn't the first instance where these knobs have pulled this kind of 'stunt'.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Sep 2007)

The ABC is a left wing organisation simliar to the UK's BBC. It is a disgrace to Australia as the BBC is in the UK.


Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (7 Sep 2007)

Wow, i actually really enjoyed it. And from what i could see, Chad and the coppers were having a great laugh when they got nicked. I've no doubt the charges wont be dropped but i think that getting rid of the chaser would be an absolute tragedy. They're a great laugh and its a great show. Especially in its lampooning of BOTH sides of politics, Liberal and labor alike.
Plus, i love "What have we learnt in A current affairs". Nothing like Today Tonight and ACA getting the abuse that they very much deserve.


----------



## geo (7 Sep 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> These left wing ABC idiots are lucky they were not SHOT! Our police are embarrassed.
> 
> Ha!
> 
> Wes



Wes, The police chief was "pissed" (aka Spittin' mad)


----------



## dapaterson (7 Sep 2007)

If we're talking about charges, what about the two lines of security that let this fake convoy through unmolested?  What charges should be laid against the police who abjectly and utterly failed in their duty to protect, and permitted unauthorised personnel to penetrate their perimeter?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (7 Sep 2007)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If we're talking about charges, what about the two lines of security that let this fake convoy through unmolested?  What charges should be laid against the police who abjectly and utterly failed in their duty to protect, and permitted unauthorised personnel to penetrate their perimeter?



Chalk it up to lessons learned...not everyone is who they appear to be lads!


----------



## geo (7 Sep 2007)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If we're talking about charges, what about the two lines of security that let this fake convoy through unmolested?  What charges should be laid against the police who abjectly and utterly failed in their duty to protect, and permitted unauthorised personnel to penetrate their perimeter?


I have the impression that a number of PERs will not get a passing grade this year

Also, I would fathom to guess that the US president's security detail will get even more involved than they already are... 
and I'm not just talking about visits to Oz.


----------



## rregtc-etf (18 Oct 2007)

I saw NSW police chief saying this type of stunt is, NOT FUNNY, sorry but it is funny the way the news media reported it.  It seems to me that the police chief was responding to media questions about the incident.  It is hard to say how much of a security threat it really was, but the world media played it for all its worth.  There were a few red faces for Victoria Police during 2006 Melbourne G8 Finance Ministers meetings when anti globalization demonstrators managed to crash through the police lines knocking down several Victorian police officers 

I recon Aus. doesnt get alot of violent demonstrations.   Can you imaging the Canadian Finance Minister asking anti-globalization protesters to behave during a summit so people dont think badly of Canada.  Maybe he should have, the Surete du Quebec could have saved thousands in tear gas and rubber bullets at Quebec City G8 Summit.  

Ya right.

Come On Aussie, Come On       Dont sweat it ... we still love you up here in the Great White North


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Oct 2007)

rregtc-etf said:
			
		

> I saw NSW police chief saying this type of stunt is, NOT FUNNY, sorry but it is funny the way the news media reported it.  It seems to me that the police chief was responding to media questions about the incident.  It is hard to say how much of a security threat it really was, but the world media played it for all its worth.  There were a few red faces for Victoria Police during 2006 Melbourne G8 Finance Ministers meetings when anti globalization demonstrators managed to crash through the police lines knocking down several Victorian police officers
> 
> I recon Aus. doesnt get alot of violent demonstrations.   Can you imaging the Canadian Finance Minister asking anti-globalization protesters to behave during a summit so people dont think badly of Canada.  Maybe he should have, the Surete du Quebec could have saved thousands in tear gas and rubber bullets at Quebec City G8 Summit.
> 
> ...



Know your RECENT Aussie history before opening your mouth.

Google redfern riots, cronulla riots, or  macquarie fields riots. Those are three recent ones, and very violent. All spawned by ethinc hatred, aboriginal drunkeness, and unemployed trailer trash phuckwhits attacking police.

These Chaser clowns did another stunt this week, singing a song about dead Aussie icons. Very rude and just plain stupid. Google that too. They are a pack of dope smoking idiots who are of that Jackass mentality, and deserve everything they have coming.

I got no time for them.


Wes


----------

